# Problem Cannot Upload(deadline is 1 aug help very quick)



## gopal (Jul 31, 2012)

See the sceenshots





^^This is the problem^^




^^The Activity menu is like this^^
Tried every setting in the activity menu but nothing.




^^This is the pic of my Computing Preferences, Maybe this helps^^


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 31, 2012)

Either select "Run always" in the second screenshot,

... or, don't have all your max upload/download rates and amounts set to zero?  ... in the third dialog.


----------



## gopal (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, But it works in that setting i have uploaded at the same setting before but it is not uploading now, btw, as i said i have tried every setting every single option but nothing worked.

EDIT; Setting like this same as before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and what i am trying to upload is just 101 kb


----------



## gopal (Jul 31, 2012)

So, Looks like no choice to reinstall the bonic manager but is there anyway to keep the completed tasks because there are plenty of them.

EDIT: I will gave up in 5 mins if i do not get any hope of uploading it


----------



## gopal (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay i will uninstall it


----------



## hat (Aug 1, 2012)

Sucks that you lost some work units, but sometimes things go goofy. Everything looked like it was set up right, couldn't tell you what went wrong.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 1, 2012)

gopal, please use the edit button to add to your posts instead of triple posting.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

You sure there is anything to upload?  It doesn't look like it to me.  Have you tried restarting the computer (forcing BOINC to restart too)?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 1, 2012)

Try setting the top 4 boxes under network crap to 0. And network activity based of preference.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay, Reinstalled bonic but still same problem but my task are still the same as before there was a 52% and one 14% they are same and one 100% task which i cannot upload


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

What should i do now???
Nothing helps tried every setting but still same problem


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 1, 2012)

have you tried setting it to run always?


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

yeah.

EDIT:


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 1, 2012)

gopal said:


> yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> the setting under "activity".. second screenshot.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

Close BOINC. Delete this folder:
C:\ProgramData\BOINC

Start BOINC.  Pretty sure uninstall doesn't remove that folder and there's a very good chance the bug is in there.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay deleted the BONIC folder but now the shortcuts are not working, so i need to install it again

EDIT: Installing the version of BONIC manager which is available on the WCG's site not the latest 7. someting

EDIT2: installed and i have no tasks and in am unable to get more tasks or update the project.
Is there any program to reset the bonic manager?


----------



## KieX (Aug 1, 2012)

Can you open up the Boinc log (Ctrl + Shift + E) and then click the "Retry now" button under the Network tab?

This will give a better idea if there's something else that's preventing the upload from working.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

I have tried that but nothing helps, I have even reinstalled bonic but..


----------



## KieX (Aug 1, 2012)

gopal said:


> I have tried that but nothing helps, I have even reinstalled bonic but..



Can you copy the message here of what the log says?

EDIT: BTW, have you tried installing an older version to see if that resolves the problem? http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php/ version 6.12?


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes i have tried older version

Here is the log 
	
	



```
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Starting BOINC client version 7.0.28 for windows_intelx86
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Libraries: libcurl/7.25.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1 zlib/1.2.6
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Data directory: C:\ProgramData\BOINC
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Running under account Vivekanand
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Processor: 2 GenuineIntel               Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz [Family 15 Model 6 Stepping 5]
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Processor: 2.00 MB cache
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss htt tm pni cx16 nx lm tm2 pbe
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | OS: Microsoft Windows 7: Ultimate x86 Edition, (06.01.7600.00)
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Memory: 1013.25 MB physical, 1.99 GB virtual
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Disk: 48.73 GB total, 27.70 GB free
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Local time is UTC +5 hours
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | No usable GPUs found
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Config: report completed tasks immediately
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Config: don't compute while Action.exe is running
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Version change (6.10.58 -> 7.0.28)
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM | World Community Grid | URL http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID not assigned yet; resource share 100
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | No general preferences found - using defaults
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Reading preferences override file
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Preferences:
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | max memory usage when active: 759.94MB
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | max memory usage when idle: 911.93MB
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | max disk usage: 10.00GB
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | (to change preferences, visit the web site of an attached project, or select Preferences in the Manager)
01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Not using a proxy
01-Aug-12 03:11:56 PM |  | Running CPU benchmarks
01-Aug-12 03:11:56 PM |  | Suspending computation - CPU benchmarks in progress
01-Aug-12 03:11:56 PM |  | Suspending network activity - user request
01-Aug-12 03:12:27 PM |  | Benchmark results:
01-Aug-12 03:12:27 PM |  | Number of CPUs: 2
01-Aug-12 03:12:27 PM |  | 1372 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
01-Aug-12 03:12:27 PM |  | 2441 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
```


----------



## KieX (Aug 1, 2012)

gopal said:


> Yes i have tried older version
> 
> *01-Aug-12 03:11:56 PM |  | Running CPU benchmarks
> 01-Aug-12 03:11:56 PM |  | Suspending computation - CPU benchmarks in progress
> ...



Well that looks very odd. It appears that BOINC is doing a CPU benchmark, which suspends the network activity. Does it do that each time you press the retry button?


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

No this is the first time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

gopal said:


> Okay deleted the BONIC folder but now the shortcuts are not working, so i need to install it again
> 
> EDIT: Installing the version of BONIC manager which is available on the WCG's site not the latest 7. someting
> 
> ...


You'll have to log back in using your WCG credentials.


----------



## KieX (Aug 1, 2012)

On second look, there is also this:
*01-Aug-12 03:11:54 PM |  | Config: don't compute while Action.exe is running*

Can you close Action.exe? If it's running, this setting will force BOINC to be suspended.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

Action.exe is a screen recording program which is not used today i did used it day before yesterday


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You'll have to log back in using your WCG credentials.


This is what i get after reinstalling the bonic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It remains same even if i click on Update button and right now i do not have any task to compute or upload so this is needed to get new tasks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

The behavior it is exhibitting is consistent with the "<exclusive_app>Action.exe</exclusive_app>" option in cc_config.xml:
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration


> BOINC will suspend computing whenever the executable is running (e.g., a game). Case is ignored in filenames. Multiple applications can be specified.



Deleting ProgramData\BOINC should have eliminated that problem.  It could be downloading it from the web or from a cc_config.xml in a different BOINC directory.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Could you post your cc_config.xml?  The behavior it is exhibitting is consistent with the "<exclusive_app>Action.exe</exclusive_app>" option:
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration



There is no file named cc_config.xml i even searched for it but not found.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

It's gotta be somewhere (and maybe in many places):
C:\ProgramData\BOINC
C:\Users\NAME\AppData\Local\BOINC
C:\Users\NAME\AppData\Roaming\BOINC
C:\Program Files\BOINC
C:\Program Files (x86)\BOINC


----------



## KieX (Aug 1, 2012)

gopal, I think that it might be a good idea for you to open a thread on the Boinc Agent Support forum of WCG. One of the techs there may be able to help.

Link: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/listthreads?forum=83
You can login with your WCG login details.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's gotta be somewhere (and maybe in many places):
> C:\ProgramData\BOINC
> C:\Users\NAME\AppData\Local\BOINC
> C:\Users\NAME\AppData\Roaming\BOINC
> ...



Found it, Now what should i do with it?
it was in the C:\ProgramData\BOINC


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

You can post the contents here or, if you see "exclusive_app" in there, remove the tags and everything between them.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You can post the contents here or, if you see "exclusive_app" in there, remove the tags and everything between them.



Here the whole content of the file!

<?xml version="1.0"?>
-<cc_config> -<log_flags> <file_xfer>1</file_xfer> <sched_ops>1</sched_ops> <task>1</task> <app_msg_receive>0</app_msg_receive> <app_msg_send>0</app_msg_send> <async_file_debug>0</async_file_debug> <benchmark_debug>0</benchmark_debug> <checkpoint_debug>0</checkpoint_debug> <coproc_debug>0</coproc_debug> <cpu_sched>0</cpu_sched> <cpu_sched_debug>0</cpu_sched_debug> <cpu_sched_status>0</cpu_sched_status> <dcf_debug>0</dcf_debug> <disk_usage_debug>0</disk_usage_debug> <priority_debug>0</priority_debug> <file_xfer_debug>0</file_xfer_debug> <gui_rpc_debug>0</gui_rpc_debug> <heartbeat_debug>0</heartbeat_debug> <http_debug>0</http_debug> <http_xfer_debug>0</http_xfer_debug> <mem_usage_debug>0</mem_usage_debug> <network_status_debug>0</network_status_debug> <poll_debug>0</poll_debug> <proxy_debug>0</proxy_debug> <rr_simulation>0</rr_simulation> <rrsim_detail>0</rrsim_detail> <sched_op_debug>0</sched_op_debug> <scrsave_debug>0</scrsave_debug> <slot_debug>0</slot_debug> <state_debug>0</state_debug> <statefile_debug>0</statefile_debug> <suspend_debug>0</suspend_debug> <task_debug>0</task_debug> <time_debug>0</time_debug> <trickle_debug>0</trickle_debug> <unparsed_xml>0</unparsed_xml> <work_fetch_debug>0</work_fetch_debug> <notice_debug>0</notice_debug> </log_flags> -<options> <abort_jobs_on_exit>0</abort_jobs_on_exit> <allow_multiple_clients>0</allow_multiple_clients> <allow_remote_gui_rpc>0</allow_remote_gui_rpc> <client_version_check_url>http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/download.php?xml=1</client_version_check_url> <client_download_url>http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/download.php</client_download_url> <disallow_attach>0</disallow_attach> <dont_check_file_sizes>0</dont_check_file_sizes> <dont_contact_ref_site>0</dont_contact_ref_site> <exclusive_app>Action.exe</exclusive_app> <exit_after_finish>0</exit_after_finish> <exit_before_start>0</exit_before_start> <exit_when_idle>0</exit_when_idle> <fetch_minimal_work>0</fetch_minimal_work> <force_auth>default</force_auth> <http_1_0>0</http_1_0> <http_transfer_timeout>300</http_transfer_timeout> <http_transfer_timeout_bps>10</http_transfer_timeout_bps> <max_file_xfers>8</max_file_xfers> <max_file_xfers_per_project>2</max_file_xfers_per_project> <max_stderr_file_size>0</max_stderr_file_size> <max_stdout_file_size>0</max_stdout_file_size> <max_tasks_reported>0</max_tasks_reported> <ncpus>-1</ncpus> <network_test_url>http://www.ibm.com/</network_test_url> <no_alt_platform>0</no_alt_platform> <no_gpus>0</no_gpus> <no_info_fetch>0</no_info_fetch> <no_priority_change>0</no_priority_change> <os_random_only>0</os_random_only> -<proxy_info> <socks_server_name> </socks_server_name> <socks_server_port>80</socks_server_port> <http_server_name> </http_server_name> <http_server_port>80</http_server_port> <socks5_user_name> </socks5_user_name> <socks5_user_passwd> </socks5_user_passwd> <http_user_name> </http_user_name> <http_user_passwd> </http_user_passwd> <no_proxy> </no_proxy> </proxy_info> <rec_half_life_days>10.000000</rec_half_life_days> <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately> <run_apps_manually>0</run_apps_manually> <save_stats_days>30</save_stats_days> <skip_cpu_benchmarks>0</skip_cpu_benchmarks> <simple_gui_only>0</simple_gui_only> <start_delay>0</start_delay> <stderr_head>0</stderr_head> <suppress_net_info>0</suppress_net_info> <unsigned_apps_ok>1</unsigned_apps_ok> <use_all_gpus>0</use_all_gpus> <use_certs>0</use_certs> <use_certs_only>0</use_certs_only> </options> </cc_config>

EDIT: Wait this is messy i have compressed that file into a zip file and attaching it so you can view it in ie
View attachment cc_config.zip


----------



## KieX (Aug 1, 2012)

gopal said:


> Here the whole content of the file!
> 
> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> -<cc_config> -<log_flags> <file_xfer>1</file_xfer> <sched_ops>1</sched_ops> <task>1</task> <app_msg_receive>0</app_msg_receive> <app_msg_send>0</app_msg_send> <async_file_debug>0</async_file_debug> <benchmark_debug>0</benchmark_debug> <checkpoint_debug>0</checkpoint_debug> <coproc_debug>0</coproc_debug> <cpu_sched>0</cpu_sched> <cpu_sched_debug>0</cpu_sched_debug> <cpu_sched_status>0</cpu_sched_status> <dcf_debug>0</dcf_debug> <disk_usage_debug>0</disk_usage_debug> <priority_debug>0</priority_debug> <file_xfer_debug>0</file_xfer_debug> <gui_rpc_debug>0</gui_rpc_debug> <heartbeat_debug>0</heartbeat_debug> <http_debug>0</http_debug> <http_xfer_debug>0</http_xfer_debug> <mem_usage_debug>0</mem_usage_debug> <network_status_debug>0</network_status_debug> <poll_debug>0</poll_debug> <proxy_debug>0</proxy_debug> <rr_simulation>0</rr_simulation> <rrsim_detail>0</rrsim_detail> <sched_op_debug>0</sched_op_debug> <scrsave_debug>0</scrsave_debug> <slot_debug>0</slot_debug> <state_debug>0</state_debug> <statefile_debug>0</statefile_debug> <suspend_debug>0</suspend_debug> <task_debug>0</task_debug> <time_debug>0</time_debug> <trickle_debug>0</trickle_debug> <unparsed_xml>0</unparsed_xml> <work_fetch_debug>0</work_fetch_debug> <notice_debug>0</notice_debug> </log_flags> -<options> <abort_jobs_on_exit>0</abort_jobs_on_exit> <allow_multiple_clients>0</allow_multiple_clients> <allow_remote_gui_rpc>0</allow_remote_gui_rpc> <client_version_check_url>http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/download.php?xml=1</client_version_check_url> <client_download_url>http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/download.php</client_download_url> <disallow_attach>0</disallow_attach> <dont_check_file_sizes>0</dont_check_file_sizes> <dont_contact_ref_site>0</dont_contact_ref_site> <exclusive_app>Action.exe</exclusive_app> <exit_after_finish>0</exit_after_finish> <exit_before_start>0</exit_before_start> <exit_when_idle>0</exit_when_idle> <fetch_minimal_work>0</fetch_minimal_work> <force_auth>default</force_auth> <http_1_0>0</http_1_0> <http_transfer_timeout>300</http_transfer_timeout> <http_transfer_timeout_bps>10</http_transfer_timeout_bps> <max_file_xfers>8</max_file_xfers> <max_file_xfers_per_project>2</max_file_xfers_per_project> <max_stderr_file_size>0</max_stderr_file_size> <max_stdout_file_size>0</max_stdout_file_size> <max_tasks_reported>0</max_tasks_reported> <ncpus>-1</ncpus> <network_test_url>http://www.ibm.com/</network_test_url> <no_alt_platform>0</no_alt_platform> <no_gpus>0</no_gpus> <no_info_fetch>0</no_info_fetch> <no_priority_change>0</no_priority_change> <os_random_only>0</os_random_only> -<proxy_info> <socks_server_name> </socks_server_name> <socks_server_port>80</socks_server_port> <http_server_name> </http_server_name> <http_server_port>80</http_server_port> <socks5_user_name> </socks5_user_name> <socks5_user_passwd> </socks5_user_passwd> <http_user_name> </http_user_name> <http_user_passwd> </http_user_passwd> <no_proxy> </no_proxy> </proxy_info> <rec_half_life_days>10.000000</rec_half_life_days> <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately> <run_apps_manually>0</run_apps_manually> <save_stats_days>30</save_stats_days> <skip_cpu_benchmarks>0</skip_cpu_benchmarks> <simple_gui_only>0</simple_gui_only> <start_delay>0</start_delay> <stderr_head>0</stderr_head> <suppress_net_info>0</suppress_net_info> <unsigned_apps_ok>1</unsigned_apps_ok> <use_all_gpus>0</use_all_gpus> <use_certs>0</use_certs> <use_certs_only>0</use_certs_only> </options> </cc_config>



My eyes!

All you need there is:

<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
</options>
</cc_config>


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

gopal said:


> Here the whole content of the file!
> 
> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> -<cc_config> -<log_flags> <file_xfer>1</file_xfer> <sched_ops>1</sched_ops> <task>1</task> <app_msg_receive>0</app_msg_receive> <app_msg_send>0</app_msg_send> <async_file_debug>0</async_file_debug> <benchmark_debug>0</benchmark_debug> <checkpoint_debug>0</checkpoint_debug> <coproc_debug>0</coproc_debug> <cpu_sched>0</cpu_sched> <cpu_sched_debug>0</cpu_sched_debug> <cpu_sched_status>0</cpu_sched_status> <dcf_debug>0</dcf_debug> <disk_usage_debug>0</disk_usage_debug> <priority_debug>0</priority_debug> <file_xfer_debug>0</file_xfer_debug> <gui_rpc_debug>0</gui_rpc_debug> <heartbeat_debug>0</heartbeat_debug> <http_debug>0</http_debug> <http_xfer_debug>0</http_xfer_debug> <mem_usage_debug>0</mem_usage_debug> <network_status_debug>0</network_status_debug> <poll_debug>0</poll_debug> <proxy_debug>0</proxy_debug> <rr_simulation>0</rr_simulation> <rrsim_detail>0</rrsim_detail> <sched_op_debug>0</sched_op_debug> <scrsave_debug>0</scrsave_debug> <slot_debug>0</slot_debug> <state_debug>0</state_debug> <statefile_debug>0</statefile_debug> <suspend_debug>0</suspend_debug> <task_debug>0</task_debug> <time_debug>0</time_debug> <trickle_debug>0</trickle_debug> <unparsed_xml>0</unparsed_xml> <work_fetch_debug>0</work_fetch_debug> <notice_debug>0</notice_debug> </log_flags> -<options> <abort_jobs_on_exit>0</abort_jobs_on_exit> <allow_multiple_clients>0</allow_multiple_clients> <allow_remote_gui_rpc>0</allow_remote_gui_rpc> <client_version_check_url>http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/download.php?xml=1</client_version_check_url> <client_download_url>http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/download.php</client_download_url> <disallow_attach>0</disallow_attach> <dont_check_file_sizes>0</dont_check_file_sizes> <dont_contact_ref_site>0</dont_contact_ref_site> *<exclusive_app>Action.exe</exclusive_app>* <exit_after_finish>0</exit_after_finish> <exit_before_start>0</exit_before_start> <exit_when_idle>0</exit_when_idle> <fetch_minimal_work>0</fetch_minimal_work> <force_auth>default</force_auth> <http_1_0>0</http_1_0> <http_transfer_timeout>300</http_transfer_timeout> <http_transfer_timeout_bps>10</http_transfer_timeout_bps> <max_file_xfers>8</max_file_xfers> <max_file_xfers_per_project>2</max_file_xfers_per_project> <max_stderr_file_size>0</max_stderr_file_size> <max_stdout_file_size>0</max_stdout_file_size> <max_tasks_reported>0</max_tasks_reported> <ncpus>-1</ncpus> <network_test_url>http://www.ibm.com/</network_test_url> <no_alt_platform>0</no_alt_platform> <no_gpus>0</no_gpus> <no_info_fetch>0</no_info_fetch> <no_priority_change>0</no_priority_change> <os_random_only>0</os_random_only> -<proxy_info> <socks_server_name> </socks_server_name> <socks_server_port>80</socks_server_port> <http_server_name> </http_server_name> <http_server_port>80</http_server_port> <socks5_user_name> </socks5_user_name> <socks5_user_passwd> </socks5_user_passwd> <http_user_name> </http_user_name> <http_user_passwd> </http_user_passwd> <no_proxy> </no_proxy> </proxy_info> <rec_half_life_days>10.000000</rec_half_life_days> <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately> <run_apps_manually>0</run_apps_manually> <save_stats_days>30</save_stats_days> <skip_cpu_benchmarks>0</skip_cpu_benchmarks> <simple_gui_only>0</simple_gui_only> <start_delay>0</start_delay> <stderr_head>0</stderr_head> <suppress_net_info>0</suppress_net_info> <unsigned_apps_ok>1</unsigned_apps_ok> <use_all_gpus>0</use_all_gpus> <use_certs>0</use_certs> <use_certs_only>0</use_certs_only> </options> </cc_config>
> ...


I bolded the problem.

Open it with NotePad, remove that line, save it.  Open BOINC, and make it "Read config file" and the problem should be fixed.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47981&d=1343817829
^^It is the zip file of that xml file so you can view it in ie^^
How to edit a XML file can you do that for me


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

I attached the file with it removed...


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

Same as before!!




AS you can see i have pressed the update button but it is not updating because i don't have any task so there is only way is that and it is no updating


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you want BOINC to use GPUs?


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Do you want BOINC to use GPUs?



I don't have GPUs


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

SOLVED!!!!

What i did?
Answer: deleted the cc_config.xml first, then restarted client, then did a project reset, then booted now every thing is working again!

It was solved in WCG forums!!

The link http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33524_lastpage,yes#386577


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's the cc_config I use.  It's the same as what KieX said with the addition of no_gpu option set.

I really need to finish that cc_config editor.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Here's the cc_config I use.  It's the same as what KieX said with the addition of no_gpu option set.
> 
> I really need to finish that cc_config editor.



LOL it is solved already!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

It won't report results immediately without it.  It may also accept GPU-based projects could slow your computer to a crawl.

I started playing Dawn of War II and lost track of time.  Pretty much was suggesting to do the same thing but I didn't want to give you mine unless you wanted the nogpu setting set.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay, Used your Config file.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 1, 2012)

Cool glad you got it worked out


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

@ThE_MaD_ShOt;Thanks


----------

